# Kayak Rod Scabbard Reel Cover Help



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have attached a great rod scabbard to my yak , slide in slide out

Just looking for any ideas for something waterproof to cover the reel with

She's been turned over in the surf a few times , reel having a fully submerged ride for a bit

Any ideas or comment's would be greatly appreciated

Regards Mick


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I would use a neoprene reel cover. I use to fish on an extremely wet game boat and these would keep the reels relatively dry and keep the salt of them. It should keep most of the sand off them.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Shimano-...Accessories_Tackle&hash=item4ac823a5be&_uhb=1


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to strap a waterproof case to the back of the yak to carry my reels and tackle before I got the stealth. Just means a bit more rigging up in the safe zone, but compare this to servicing or replacing your reels and I felt it was worth it.


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

A long enough plastic bag that will fit over the butt of the rod to above the reel then tightly pvc tape it to the rod. Same for re-entry.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shower cap or a cheap plastic bag with handles


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for replies , looking at keeping rod and reel rigged really

Was hoping for some info on like a water tight heavy plastic bag or something go over reel

Maybe sus a shower cap with a plastic bag over again

Cheers


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck, but no matter what plastic bag you use sand will get into the reels. Sorry.


----------

